# US Elections - Where is the wall?



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

It's 2020 and I've been waiting for that wall to get built.
How come you're going to choose a different president with NO FUCKING WALL?

This new Biden ad is outstanding. And horrifying. pic.twitter.com/g8q4fb8APs— Bob Cesca (@bobcesca_go) August 10, 2020


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

People that are telling you that the wall is an election relevant topic, or was the last time around, are lying in your face. Stringing you on. Playing with your emotions.

Thank you for your attention. 

That said, the ad above also is mostly a lie.

In short - US moved against standing UN and Nato positions under Trump, and the world is horrified, but at the same time, US still very much can invite itself to any meeting it wants to and still is the relevant military power to talk to. And still dictates what to do in trade agreements and, ... So if you are having FOMO - no, you are stil good. You can even dictate what happens on the climate issue.

And neoliberalism meets globalization still is the dominating principal economically.

And everyone is trying to replicate the UBER business model (service sector jobs with less securities) all over the world, while telling people how great it is, so nobody revolts.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> People that are telling you that the wall is an election relevant topic, or was the last time around, are lying you in your face. Stringing you on. Playing with your emotions.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


You're welcome for your reply


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

Made it even longer. 

(Corona actions (travel bans) are temporary and have nothing (+/-) to do with global politics.)


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 11, 2020)

It's coming along.

https://www.cbp.gov/border-security/along-us-borders/border-wall-system

https://www.trumpwall.construction/

It took almost 4 years to get the funding issue to the Supreme Court, and win.
https://www.scotusblog.com/2019/07/...ent-to-go-ahead-with-funding-for-border-wall/

EDIT:

Sorry this is the correct link for the SCOTUS ruling. The one above is from when the litigation was still pending and SCOTUS granted a stay. This article from last month (07/20) reflects the final decision:

https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-07-31/supreme-court-trump-border-wall-construction


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> It's coming along.
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/border-security/along-us-borders/border-wall-system
> 
> ...


I want a complete wall.


----------



## Kraken_X (Aug 11, 2020)

The travel bans are directly related to the US having among the worst Coronavirus response in the world, and that comes down to poor leadership.  Look at the numbers, you can't blame countries with competent leadership who have already recovered for trying to keep the virus (and it's American carriers) out.  https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


The wall was always stupid.  You could hire soldiers to stand 1000ft apart 24/7 in shifts for decades across the whole border for what the wall would cost, and neither would be effective since most illegal immigrants got here legally and became illegal by overstaying their visas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I want a complete wall.


Yes a complete wall around the whole country. Not to keep Mexicans from getting in but to protect the whole world from Americans getting out.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes a complete wall around the whole country. Not to keep Mexicans from getting in but to protect the whole world from Americans getting out.


That's why I need my fucking wall.
It's been 4 years and there's no wall.
Where's my fucking wall?


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I want a complete wall.



Then vote Trump. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Now that the legal obstructions to building have been cleared, 4 more years ought to be enough.

Me personally, I don't care about the wall, never did. We've got more corrosive domestic issues right now that need priority attention. Also if you're actually living in Mexico, unless your intention is to illegally cross the US border why do you give a fuck???


----------



## Lacius (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> It's coming along.
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/border-security/along-us-borders/border-wall-system
> 
> ...


There has only been about 16 miles of new border wall built over the last four years. Everything else is replacement and maintenance.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> why do you give a fuck??


Aaaaaah, I love this forum.
Can't understand why Amanda hates it so much.


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> It's coming along.


Are you really that dumb, or just egging others on. 

Beware of wind! Your sworn enemy. 


> Trump blames his border wall falling over on 'big winds' and claims it's fixed 'forever'


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...l-big-winds-fixed-forever-tweet-a9338326.html

Wall is empty spending to give money to pals in the construction business. Does nothing, wont last even five years, maintaining it would bankrupt your country, and its 7th century BC tech. And on top of it. Jobs going over to mexico is solved differently.

The idea is so stupid, its... come on, you cant still fall for that...

Everyone still doing PR for that is basically saying, go Trump put more state money into your pals pockets.

But the slogan was so memorable....

Bi tha wa, bi da wa! There, even a toddler could participate...


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Aaaaaah, I love this forum.
> Can't understand why Amanda hates it so much.



Well, it's a legit question. I'm just going by your flag, which is about 3% reliable if that. _Are _you living in Mexico? If not and the little flag is just to be cute, then my question (why do you give a fuck?) has no meaning. But if you are living in Mexico, then I can't understand why it would be an issue for you.

On the other hand, if you are actually living in the USA and. an American citizen, then you get your one measly vote like all the rest of us. Use it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Are you really that dumb, or just egging others on.
> 
> Beware of wind! Your sworn enemy.




There actually was a large section of wall that was still under construction that, because unfinished, was blown over by strong winds earlier this year. It's a real issue, but not one that should prevent construction in the big picture.

As I posted above, last month SCOTUS finally issued their decision giving the Trump administration the win on funding the wall. Until July 2020, most of what could be done had to be done on existing maintenance budgeting because the real money was blocked by litigation from the left. The coffers are now open to real construction getting underway. In the short term though, I would hope Covid-19 and the election are more pressing concerns.

This is only worth explaining as a somewhat straight answer to OP's obviously not-serious question. I'm not a fan of "The Wall" ... but it's a lie to represent that there has been no effort to make it happen.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> Then vote Trump. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Now that the legal obstructions to building have been cleared, 4 more years ought to be enough.
> 
> Me personally, I don't care about the wall, never did. We've got more corrosive domestic issues right now that need priority attention. Also if you're actually living in Mexico, unless your intention is to illegally cross the US border why do you give a fuck???


But please, how many people visit the Chinese Great Wall?
If you wall is made, it needs to be great and pretty. (actually, at least make it pretty)
Think of tourism, think of space tourism, it needs to be a colossal landmark... better yet make it a nationwide dome, that would look cooler!


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> There actually was a large section of wall that was still under construction that, because unfinished, was blown over by strong winds earlier this year. It's a real issue, but not one that should prevent construction in the big picture.


The big picture of constructing a thing, mostly in the dessert, mostly there where you dont have any mountains, because it doesnt build so well in those areas, designed by a design bureau, picked for 'looking good' - and again, that will be debris in less then five years.

Or neverending subsidies to Trumps building friends, if the US should actually decide to 'maintain' it further. And the costs for maintaining it are enormous.

And in the end it didnt even 'save china' (Ming dynasty).

Come on - "I like to play with yellow bucket diggers" cant be that high satisfaction to look past all of this for eight years.

You must be egging people on, you cant believe this. Do you believe everything that leader figure tells you? Hey, there are some things coined "campaign promises" - that are basically lies. How come, this one is still a builders dream, when it never worked, it never works, its not financeable, its not maintainable, "at least we built part of it" is not a solution, ...

Again - it is impossible that you are that stiff.. 


edit: Trump looking at wall:





(not at all a PR stunt)

The great american construction project of the 21st century:




Pickup Truck and everything.
(not at all a PR stunt)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Aaaaaah, I love this forum.
> Can't understand why Amanda hates it so much.


Oh where to start lol. 

Because its not a world news forum when its only ever American news. 

Its always ends up with people hating Trump or even worse actually praising him.

Its the only place on the site that I get transphobic abuse 

In short its a toxic wasteland full of hate one way or another.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh where to start lol.
> 
> Because its not a world news forum when its only ever American news.
> 
> ...


Got it.
I'm doing it right now, and that sucks.

Wanted to imply that Trump's words didn't lasted long, and at the end, the only ones they got to exclude were themselves. *LOL the irony.*


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't really get into politics but from the looks of it Biden is going to win. Unfortunately I would pick Trump over Biden. Biden is like Pence they are there but you don't really know them they are like super passive. It's like going into a position because you are popular but you don't really have what it takes. 

I'm not saying Trump is perfect but I rather deal with someone who I know versus deal with someone else that may make things worse than it already is.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 11, 2020)

We can throw him in the ocean and no one will be able to reach him. He will be completely protected.


----------



## cbunbury20 (Aug 11, 2020)

the wall has been the most naive presidential proyect of history, not only donald its getting filty richer with his construcction parthners, plus its absurd, chapo, the cartel its the king of tunnels of the world, not even a country has done in such a complex time, with that discretion and perfection the tunnel he scape jail from, 80% of human traficking goes trought those tunnels wich chapos has 100s, only the broke people with 0 money try to cross by the river, so yeas poor ignorant trump followers they get trick easier than kid with a candy, they gonna have the useless wall and more inmigration than ever, cous imagine, 100s, of tunnels, maybe 1000s, and by the time they seal those, chapo its gonna be a head again with submarine human traficking, surfacing in a private pool facilly in the middle of Ohio?]


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> It took almost 4 years to get the funding issue to the Supreme Court, and win.
> https://www.scotusblog.com/2019/07/...ent-to-go-ahead-with-funding-for-border-wall/





> Today’s order was the latest chapter in the dispute over funding for the wall, which was filed earlier this year by the Sierra Club and the Southern Borders Communities Coalition. The two groups argued that government officials did not have the power to spend more than Congress had already allocated for border security – specifically, the $2.5 billion originally earmarked for military-personnel funds that the Department of Defense redirected to its counter-narcotics funds so that the money could be used for the construction of the wall.


Notice something? 

So now the justification for building the wall is arguably the worst failure (if we go by what it publicly told people it aimed for) the US ever engaged in domestically? The war on drugs?
src: https://www.scotusblog.com/2019/07/...ent-to-go-ahead-with-funding-for-border-wall/

How curious, that you never see Trump arguing that way (the way they actually argued legally to be able to shift additional funds, originally earmarked for the military?).


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> Again - it is impossible that you are that stiff..




Stiff? Me???


To say it again ... I think the "Wall" idea is stupid, I think it's a money pit, and for the most part I agree with what you've been saying about it. But how I _feel_ about it is a separate matter from OP's question, i.e. where is the wall? The answer to that, summarized, is that it has been mostly tied up in litigation until now. But the funding has been cleared by the Supreme Court. And there are most certainly people who are intent on proceeding. Whether that motivation is born of the potential for personal financial gain (for the contractors who'll do the work) or job security (for Border Patrol agents) or a desire to curb illegal immigration and drug/human trafficking, and whether those people are right or wrong to have those motivations, all separate issues from OP's question. The most succinct answer is that the left's attempt to prevent construction through the Courts has failed and construction will proceed, if Trump is reelected.


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm relieved. 



> The answer to that, summarized, is that it has been mostly tied up in litigation until now


Wonder why... 

(Groups suing against the reallocation of funds are in the quotes above) (unrelated to my snark)


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 12, 2020)

cbunbury20 said:


> the wall has been the most naive presidential proyect of history, not only donald its getting filty richer with his construcction parthners,...


Erm...if you look at it like that, it's anything but naive.


----------



## cbunbury20 (Aug 17, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...if you look at it like that, it's anything but naive.


not for him and friends!


----------

